

PostgreSQL 9.4 Beta 3 Released - neverminder
http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1547/

======
derefr
For anyone not following Postgres as closely, what's new in 9.4 in general
might be a more interesting read:
[http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What%27s_new_in_PostgreSQL_9...](http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What%27s_new_in_PostgreSQL_9.4)

Besides doing a bunch of things to finally make views useful, ALTER SYSTEM
looks especially interesting to me—it seems like it could allow for Database-
as-a-Service Postgres instances (e.g. RDS, Heroku Postgres) to be stood up
with "conventional defaults", and then configured "online" by their consuming
application as part of its migrations. No more deploy-time DBParameterGroup
fiddling.

------
illumen
How many releases before JSON/JSONB support becomes stable? Looks like a lot
of changes in this area.

It also looks like a lot of performance improvements have arrived. With the
article the other day about how an intern found a 4x speed improvements for
SELECT queries, it gives me hope that amazingly postgresql still has plenty of
room to be sped up.

Just the SSL ECDH key exchange alone should dramatically improve the speed to
fetch data. Also, pg_prewarm should reduce the time of the first queries to
hit the database once a DB is restarted.

Looks like some NOSQL/Document databases can be replaced with postgresql quite
nicely.

Whilst there are some improvements in the full text search, it seems things
like SOLR are safe... for now.

It's nice to see more steps towards multi-master too.

~~~
yangyang
That query improvement was for a third-party extension storing data outside
PostgreSQL (cstore_fdw), and has no effect on core Postgres.

------
feld
I can't wait for the post about Beta 4!

